# GoPro Shotgun Mount



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Sitting around this evening with my brother and we figured a nice clean mount for the gopro on my Franchi shotgun. 
Removed the sling mount and was able to insert a screw thru the end cap. 
Used the tripod mount for the gopro and I was in business. 

Will post up some hunting results when I go in a few days.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Another pic


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Can't wait for the videos. Looks like a sweet setup.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cool. That gives me an idea for my new hog gun. Green light on top, suppressor on barrel, GoPro mounted to forward sling stud. Christmas cabbage to you Surfer!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty cool but the video is gonna be upside down.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

snapperlicious said:


> Pretty cool but the video is gonna be upside down.


There's a setting in the camera that allows you to invert the image...The GoPro folks have thought of pretty much everything.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Except there SITE being down on Xmas day! Camera won't work without updating via website


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

Better practice, the camera don't lie! LOL


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Daley's Hunt and Fish near me carries all kinds of gun mounts for those. They have one to fit almost every gun.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Very cool, looking forward to footage


----------



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's my setup on my shotgun.










And, here's the result with the test video.

Test video on youtube


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

That's a nice mount also. I think I will add it in addition to my end cap mount and that way I can change out during the hunt. Thanks!


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

POCaddict.. How do you manage to aim with that mounted like that?


----------



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a big enough window to see what I'm shooting at. I looked at it 3 times before I placed the mount. Should be fine...


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Good option. Thanks. post up some video of that mount!


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Made a dog mount today while waiting for the game to start.
Dog does not look happy b/c he expects some water time when the vest goes on, not posing for pictures.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great ideas, good looking pup!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Any videos of them being hunted yet? My problem is most gopro vids have that horrible fisheye view. I have a cheaper lidcam that works pretty good, but has flaws.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Drundel said:


> Any videos of them being hunted yet? My problem is most gopro vids have that horrible fisheye view. I have a cheaper lidcam that works pretty good, but has flaws.


The GoPro Hero3 Black Edition allows you to film in 3 different Field of Views at 1080p, Ultra Wide, Medium and Narrow.

The only video that I have to show at the moment is one that I did of a friends dog. I slowed the video down to 1/8th speed, filmed in 1080p. Not sure if they HD version will link, you might have to change the settings to view in 1080 on the youtube player.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Drundel said:


> Any videos of them being hunted yet? My problem is most gopro vids have that horrible fisheye view. I have a cheaper lidcam that works pretty good, but has flaws.


Check out our video from last year. Most if it was shot using go pros except the decoying (Sony Mark V). We will have another one coming out at the end of season. So far the only complaint from the hero 3 black edition is the battery life. We are only getting about an hour and a half at best.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

shauntexex said:


> Check out our video from last year. Most if it was shot using go pros except the decoying (Sony Mark V). We will have another one coming out at the end of season. So far the only complaint from the hero 3 black edition is the battery life. We are only getting about an hour and a half at best.


I had similar results when having the wifi turned on. Getting better results when not using wifi and going manual.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That looks like some awesome hunting Shauntexex, great video!


----------

